# transmisor FM 45W con una valvula



## guancho1978 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hola tod@s................. e encontrado un esquema de este transmisor el cual estoy intentando pasar a pcb para poder copiarlo a la placa, y el problema que creo tengo ya que soy bastante novato en electronica que algun alma caricativa le eche un vistazo y vea si me rece la pena hacerlo, componentes tengo ya que e recogido 2 viejas televisiones de lamparas.

Este es el esquema.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 22, 2011)

Hola guancho1978,No es que quiera desanimarte,Pero dificulto que las valvulas mencionadas en este TX,puedan funcionar en vhf ,a no ser que se sintonize en algun armonico,es casi seguro ,que lo unico que vas a lograr es crear interferencias dentro de toda la banda de brodcasting en vhf (fm),mejor armate algun circuito a transistores y con pll ,que aqui en el foro abundan,y te van a dar grandes satisfacciones y no broncas, como este circuito tal como esta.

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 22, 2011)

He leido opiniones sobre ese transmisor y algunos que lo construyeron afirmaban no sobrepasar los 500 mts, puede que lo que estuvieran irradiando fuera un armónico. Ahora, en este foro hay usuarios que han construido transmisores valvulares en FM (88-108) y han quedado contentos.

Saludos.


----------



## guancho1978 (Oct 22, 2011)

Gracias por vuestros comentarios la verdad no me interesa su alcance solo que sera el primer proyecto que haga, a lo mejor para empezar sea un poco complicado pero me gustan los retos,
pero si alguien me hiciera el esquema para imprimir en pcb me seria mas facil.

Andrxx e estado mirando en el foro y no e encontrado nada no demasiada informacion.

Un saludo.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 22, 2011)

guancho1978 dijo:


> Gracias por vuestros comentarios la verdad no me interesa su alcance solo que sera el primer proyecto que haga, a lo mejor para empezar sea un poco complicado pero me gustan los retos,
> pero si alguien me hiciera el esquema para imprimir en pcb me seria mas facil.
> 
> Andrxx e estado mirando en el foro y no e encontrado nada no demasiada informacion.
> ...



Hola te ofrezco un comentario de alguien con mas de 25 años trabajando en comunicaciones comerciales. 
Los PCB fueron una "solución" para distintos tipos de problemas que se presentaron a la hora de la aparición de los transistores y sobre todo circuitos integrados.
PCB y lamparas nunca se llevaron al 100% por diversas razones(temperatura, aislacíon por la alta tensión, etc.) Si quieres empezar por un proyecto pésimo desde todo punto de vista y con soluciones no recomendadas(PCB/lamparas) no esperes tener mucho éxito.Para empezar la EL34 mencionada en el proyecto es de Audio 25w y la 807 si es de RF se parecen tanto como el agua y el aceite.  
Muchísima suerte.

Ric.


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Nov 10, 2011)

guancho1978...

Felicitaciones por tu animo e involucrarte con válvulas. La técnica de construcción de circuitos electrónicos con válvulas es diferente de la de Transistores y Circuitos Integrados. Una valvula 807 y una EL34 tienen muchas cosas en común, por ejemplo: ambas son amplificadoras y trabajan perfectamente bien (con bajo rendimiento) en frecuencias bastante altas (VHF). Ambas válvulas se pueden usar indistintamente tanto en Audio como en Radio Frecuencia. Tienen parámetros de operación bastante parecidos y en audio ambas son capaces de manejar idénticas potencias, en una misma clase de trabajo.  Si bien es cierto que la EL34 fue diseñada para competir con las famosas KT88 o las 6550 en audio, trabaja perfectamente bien en radio frecuencia, como lo expuse anteriormente. 
La mayoría de las antiguas válvulas ("Modernas") operan en rangos de frecuencia altos (VHF) sin inconvenientes, trátese de triodos, pentodos o tetrodos.

Saludos.


----------



## Imzas (Nov 13, 2011)

Hola, el mundo de las valvulas termoiónicas es fabuloso realmente, me gustaria ingresar en el pero empezando con modelos que trabajen con 12 o 20 volts, ya que por mis experiencias de la infancia (shock electrico incluido), le tengo demasiado respeto, rayando el miedo, a las tensiones de linea y elevadas :s.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 15, 2011)

No creo bajo ningún concepto que este transmisor pueda entregar la potencia que indica ni con una 807 y menos con una EL34.
La 807 en clase C con 400 volts (bastante más tensión que la que entrega la fuente de este diseño) puede dar hasta 35 watts trabajando a frecuencias menores o iguales a 60 MHz, en 120 MHz el rendimiento baja a un 55%. O sea que la salida debe rondar los 8 o 10 watts aproximadamente.

PD: Válvulas + baja tensión = 
PD1: es muy rara la modulación para un FM. Está modulando en placa y pantalla con una potencia de 8 watts.... uhmmmmmmm.


----------

